# Happy Birthday Daphne



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Daphne!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope you have a fantastic day!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

happy birthday I hope is's awsome


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Y'all are wonderful!! Thank you so much!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hope you have a great birthday!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Daphne!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Ms D!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday !!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you Daphne!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I can't tell you how good I felt when I logged in and saw these messages. You made my day.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy Bday, hope it was great!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------

